# Vandal Cyclez



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

I own some low 20" & 26" bikes,
this one not low but its full custom from Arkhangel (northwest of Russia) 
*"101" by Vandal Cyclez*
paintjob by Shipa
owner, design metalworks by myself


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice bike. its definitely different.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

no hating but I just dont like it


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

It's OK bro,
but on low cars and bikes we can ride on few streets in my city, 
cuz as Napoleon said - There are 2 problems in Russia: fools and roads
that's why this is my 1st custom with high clearance
next will be low26"trike


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

it looks different but good, must be hard to find parts or a seller that is willing to ship parts out there... keep doing your thing


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 19 2009, 01:43 AM~15393469
> *it looks different but good, must be hard to find parts or a seller that is willing to ship parts out there... keep doing your thing
> *


you 100% right, about parts and dillers
and we got great problems with chrome platin', cuz galvanize process can be made only on millitary plants.....and any part cant cross plants border in any way


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

my next poject
pedal horse


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Nice bike bro very cool :thumbsup:

Pedal horse idea is pretty tight bro.


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

looks like will be a good idea! looking foward to seeing more updates! :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Talib (MYAS)_@Oct 28 2009, 09:16 AM~15491669
> *my next poject
> pedal horse
> 
> *


Nice bikes but that pedal horse is very intresting... any ideal how old that is ???


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 10 2009, 11:27 PM~15621375
> *Nice bikes but that pedal horse is very intresting... any ideal how old that is ???
> *


product of 60s, soviet production made them till middle 70s
I coulnt find any dates on it, but find print on plastic pedals (cost 21,10 rubles) now it's 0,75 US$ - if calculate that price for nowdays (by prosuct prices) its near 300$

now I paint frame in smoth black
horse will be paint by my friend graffity master, horse will be "gray apple"
I want to spoke like fun will wheel, but made them like ordinary, couse it will be rideble "car" for my son, not show item

P.S. today is my 30th BDay


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

there are unpainted horse, before priming


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

bike is very cool , could possibly use a better paint scheme



> _Originally posted by Talib (MYAS)_@Oct 20 2009, 12:27 PM~15412976
> *you 100% right, about parts and dillers
> and we got great problems with chrome platin', cuz galvanize process can be made only on millitary plants.....and any part cant cross plants border in any way
> *


how bad is the country on importing any parts like that? difficult process?

also as far as the chrome plating goes, there is the option of powdercoating chrome or paint chrome. both very dificut processes but if someone does that there it may be an alternative... or just ship your parts out of the country. sweeden japan and china have reliable chrome plating and finishing plants. depending on which of those neighboring states is closer to you.


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 14 2009, 05:21 PM~15662527
> *...there is the option of powdercoating chrome or paint chrome...
> *


We got that, but galvanized chrome harder and looks better
china chrome rust in one season, couse goverment use salt to meltin snow & ice
but chrome on old cars of 30s-50s is stronger then whatever

Soviet Goverment is the STUPIDIST thing in this world
couse ordinary people couldnt buy any instrument (only handy tools) electric tools wasn't sells in stores
Ordinary people can have easy cars, like sedans, coupes,
NO trucks, NO outlanders, NO pick-ups - this cars owned by organizations ( & organizations owned by country) KOMMYHU3M!!! (Communism)

Now thinking bout that - Im smilin'


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

CAN YOU RECIEVE ANY STUFF,SAY IF YOU WERE RECIEVE A PACKAGE,DO THEY TRIP ON THAT?


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Nov 14 2009, 09:07 PM~15663504
> *CAN YOU RECIEVE ANY STUFF,SAY IF YOU WERE RECIEVE A PACKAGE,DO THEY TRIP ON THAT?
> *


USSR is over
now situation is easier than 15 years ago
but duty taxes is crazy, cuz package from any country must cost less then 300$, if it costs more than 300$, then you have to pay 30% of all cost.
...
thats why, for exemple, I cant by hydraulic kit for car (only put myself from europe), but full trip plus that kit will be very expensive to me
second exemple I seek pedal car for my son,
I coldn't find russian retro pedalcars (I can find only that horse)
All american stores couldn't ship in russia - If any of them have international shipping, shipping cost more than pedalcar - smallest total price will be more then 400$
But some of InStep Cars sells in Moscow but they cost there 550$

In US minimum taxes 5$ per hour, in Russia 3000 rub per month (100$ per month)


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Talib (MYAS)+Nov 14 2009, 08:47 AM~15662780-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats insane , much props for the work you CAN get done


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

That was years ago, now everything is easy, if you got money
but for ex. on my job (biggest building organization in city) we got metal shop, there are all machines was made early 70s, handy tools are modern, but machines is suck, workers never see plasma cuttin machine
In my shop (Im head of pipe constructors: sewerage, plumbing, heating, ventilation) pipe bend machine dated 1932 - it works very good, but looks very bad.
Thats cuz all profits - in boss pocket, and he dont want to buy anything new - he got money


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

oh i beleive that. i figured was more modernized than that. i heard so much big change sinc the USSR but i guess its not that much.


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

Nowdays life is not expensive, smth cost mo then in states, smth cheaper
Middle month wages - 550$ (worldwide crisis, 1 year ago 800$) (in moscow ordinary wage is 1800$)
house - 1200$ for 1m2 
apparel cost expensive Levi jens in states 30$ in russia 150$
Nike AF1 in states 75-100$ in russia 130$
but food is mo cheaper milk 1$ for liter/ bread 1$ for kilo


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

first meeting with future best friend


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lol id be scared of that horse. sht looks creepy


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Talib (MYAS)_@Nov 19 2009, 01:18 PM~15715915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really clean bro... Honestly it came out really good!


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

now starting fullcustom low 26" trike
















(using cracked bmx frame + metal 1" tubes + some 1/4" metal trims)


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

I SHIP WORLD WIDE AND SEND AS GIFT AS PER CUSTOMS.... :biggrin: 

they dont slap you with any taxes and shit.. if need be i can adjust the value on there too!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Talib (MYAS)_@Jan 25 2010, 02:14 PM~16405375
> *now starting fullcustom low 26" trike
> 
> 
> ...


its going to be a tricicle?


----------



## 916_king (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 26 2010, 08:24 AM~16411198
> *its going to be a tricicle?
> *


yeah, with changed backseat for son or soundsystem


----------



## lowrider-420 (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Lu Daddy (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice horsey homez! :cheesy:


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lu Daddy_@Jan 28 2010, 05:04 PM~16437978
> *Nice horsey homez!  :cheesy:
> *


TNX
but tyres - sucks, couldnt find slicks


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

present view


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Talib (MYAS)_@Oct 18 2009, 08:10 AM~15391952
> *I own some low 20" & 26" bikes,
> this one not low but its full custom from Arkhangel (northwest of Russia)
> "101" by Vandal Cyclez
> ...


nice and welcome to layitlow homie


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

I joined forum 2 yeras ago
read it w/o registration for 6 or 7 years


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

is that curved pipe staying there or just to hold it for now? you can easily make a seat and swap it out later for the speaker box...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

nice talib, representin for russia thats dope


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 13 2010, 02:39 AM~16595431
> *is that curved pipe staying there or just to hold it for now? you can easily make a seat and swap it out later for the speaker box...
> *


read my minds

mobile pix:








tommorow will weld 
- tank down pipe
- fixed seat post

saddle will be retro springer style
(bad roads not for banana seats)


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

THAT LOOKS DAMN GOOD!

prety much built in the whole rear fender brackets/support to the frame, that gives you alot to work with. 

extremely nice.


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

I sell this one room flat in new many stages house (where I weld this frame)
At this week I took all parts in garage
and can do anything with it in warm weather, cuz now we got -20F outdoor 
I want to made fiberglass tank & mono fenders ass with a space for removable box


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Talib (MYAS)_@Feb 14 2010, 07:42 AM~16608000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Looks good.


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

find that shit on main street of my town

phuk I neva smile like that time
STUPID russian tunning
HA HA HA they killed that limo








this car owned by car rent service, and the resurrect it (as they think) after crash









Horns - WTF they setup them
Lights - curves?!?









I think they made back by plywood

today temerature was -44F, MMMM I'm working outdoor


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup: comming out good


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Talib (MYAS)_@Mar 6 2010, 09:02 AM~16812532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that fiberglass in the front tank? Use sheet metal. Trust me. Don't make my mistake from years ago!!!!


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Mar 6 2010, 08:14 PM~16812601
> *Is that fiberglass in the front tank? Use sheet metal. Trust me. Don't make my mistake from years ago!!!!
> *


Yeah man, sheet metal will be better (I understand right now), but I dont want to crash my work,
I weld metal sheets to made tank harder - I think everything will be alright
But next time, when I will be made tank on my 20" bike, I'll use metal, cuz it will be mo easy them fiberglass - for me

Fiberglass tank was a good practice to me - before making back part (one body box+fenders)


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

what is that levis building ?


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

:\
no that's flat house with stores on 1st floor (jewelry, drugs store, small levi shop)
This building called "Stalinka", it means that it was build in STALIN times (and has a distinctive architectural features)
this banner made by my best friend - he sold his advertising agency, and start rap career - now he got all russia famous6 
this levi store belongs to my another friend
in left red brick building that friend got nike, adidas & skateboard stores
  
small city (population - 400 000)- I can find friends in common with anyone


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Talib (MYAS)_@Mar 6 2010, 01:22 PM~16813842
> *Yeah man, sheet metal will be better (I understand right now), but I dont want to crash my work,
> I weld metal sheets to made tank harder - I think everything will be alright
> But next time, when I will be made tank on my 20" bike, I'll use metal, cuz it will be mo easy them fiberglass - for me
> ...


GOOD LUCK ON YOUR RIDE. I WANT TO SEE HOW RUSSIAN BUILT'S LOWRIDER


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Mar 7 2010, 11:30 AM~16817961
> *....I WANT TO SEE HOW RUSSIAN BUILT'S LOWRIDER
> *


 Do you think russians got difference, than others? 
lazy, drunken, and two brown bears with balalaika & accordion?
take it eazy we are simple like AK47 
 
we got only galvanic problems, cuz chemisty for it couldn't bought by people or ordinary organizations - cuz own goverment think "this chemistry can be use to making bombs"


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Talib (MYAS)_@Mar 7 2010, 01:12 AM~16817890
> *:\
> no that's flat house with stores on 1st floor (jewelry, drugs store, small levi shop)
> This building called "Stalinka", it means that it was build in STALIN times (and has a distinctive architectural features)
> ...


thats pretty cool, looks fairly modern over there...

hows the economy doing there? plenty jobs?


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

what do you mean?
how much workers in that levi store, or in all city
or what?
My city name Arkhangel (or Arkhangelsk), founded 1584 by tzar IVAN IV (Ivan the Terrible)
and often peeps draw comparisons in the name of Los Angeles 
there no much stallinka buildings in city (only in center)
We got alot of wood buildings
And in 20 km from my city we got Malye Karely village - old wood buildings (wooden churches, houses, mills) - tourist center


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Talib (MYAS)_@Mar 7 2010, 11:58 AM~16819609
> *what do you mean?
> how much workers in that levi store, or in all city
> or what?
> ...


ha, no


what is the industy there? prety historic place if it goes back to IVAN IV....

cool stuff.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Talib (MYAS)_@Mar 7 2010, 04:47 AM~16818381
> * Do you think russians got difference, than others?
> lazy, drunken, and two brown bears with balalaika & accordion?
> take it eazy we are simple like AK47
> ...


TRUST ME I'M FROM THE OLD SCHOOL(SIMPLE). I CAME BACK AFTER MORE THEN 10 YEARS BEING AWAY. I'M LEARNING TO GET WITH THE TIMES. I BUILT A 12" FOR MY SON. NOW BUILTING ONE FOR MY DAUGHTER.IT WILL BE MORE OLD SCHOOL.


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

2 SLO: shipping (artcic sea ways), timber, paper industry - main productions, in sattelite town we got submarines & ships dockyards

2 78MC: I don't know what is old & new school in lowcustom culture, but im ineterested in it  In summer i want to built 12" for my son (using for it old soviet frame) - but I think I only restore it, cuz bike must not have heavy weight - couse light bike mo ridable for child, and easy to learn riding


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Talib (MYAS)_@Mar 8 2010, 12:06 AM~16825378
> *2 SLO: shipping (artcic sea ways), timber, paper industry - main productions, in sattelite town we got submarines & ships dockyards
> 
> 2 78MC: I don't know what is old & new school in lowcustom culture, but im ineterested in it  In summer i want to built 12" for my son (using for it old soviet frame) - but I think I only restore it, cuz bike must not have heavy weight - couse light bike mo ridable for child, and easy to learn riding
> *


OLD SCHOOL IS BACK IN DAY. LIKE WHEN YOU WHEN A KID. MY OLD SCHOOL IS THE 80'S. IF YOU NEED HELP WITH YOUR SON'S BIKE LET ME KNOW. MY SON'S BIKE IS BABY STEP'S. YOU CAN SEE IT ON THE 12'' TOPIC. ABOUT OCT.-NOV. '09.


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Mar 10 2010, 09:08 AM~16845754
> *OLD SCHOOL IS BACK IN DAY. LIKE WHEN YOU WHEN A KID. MY OLD SCHOOL IS THE 80'S. IF YOU NEED HELP WITH YOUR SON'S BIKE LET ME KNOW. MY SON'S BIKE IS BABY STEP'S. YOU CAN SEE IT ON THE 12'' TOPIC. ABOUT OCT.-NOV. '09.
> *


OK
today Im upload picture of that 12" bike on forum
bikes name "Babochka" - (eng = butterfly)
thats my cousin bike, there is my 12 babochka I dont know 
now thas frame is retro - thats 80's too


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

headset w/o bearings, bottom not standard diameter, dead hubs

going make it workable, without extreme changes

....................
Plastic seat = communists got iron asses


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Talib (MYAS)_@Mar 10 2010, 11:19 AM~16850126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The frame looks like a pixie 2. I like it. What color is it going to be?


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

I think for first it would be navy blue or colambia blue


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Talib (MYAS)_@Mar 11 2010, 03:23 AM~16858063
> *I think for first it would be navy blue or colambia blue
> *


Navy Blue


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

In Russia ussually minded BLUE - boys color/ red for girls

I think lil bike will be navy with white or gold patterns on fenders
Or my aeroartist show smthg on it


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Talib (MYAS)_@Mar 15 2010, 01:48 AM~16893343
> *In Russia ussually minded BLUE - boys color/ red  for girls
> 
> I think lil bike will be navy with white or gold patterns on fenders
> ...


Paint it in Kandy. :biggrin:


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

I paint it in black :biggrin: 




















> *Tiger style.....Tiger style
> Yo, huh, huh
> Wu-Tang Clan Ain't Nuttin Ta Fuck Wit
> Wu-Tang Clan Ain't Nuttin Ta Fuck Wit
> ...


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

- change rear sprocket from 18 to 23
- add "help" wheels rear axl

and son must add 2" in height to step on pedal


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Talib (MYAS)_@Apr 11 2010, 12:40 PM~17160104
> *I paint it in black  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Tiger look


----------



## Bighomie13 (Mar 27, 2010)

nice job homie like it


----------



## Bighomie13 (Mar 27, 2010)

i like the horse pedal came up good i have few pedal cars for my son one of my last project was a 1932 taylor tot stroller im not done i send some parts to crome n then pinstriping u can look at them on our website antiquescarclub.com look in the pedal cars link keep up the good job hope to see the trike when is done take care homie GOD Bless you n family


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

I want to melt wide rims (near2") 
and set 36 spokes on wheels (bent some of them)
but I think bike must have lighr weight - for easy & fun ridin', other way would be hard to put my son on bike if it will be hard riding for him

PS I install helping wheels on back, and now unable to remove my son from bike... (now he is 1.9years and he still not reach the pedals, but trying climbs into the saddle)

2.BigHomie
thanks! God bless you & yours fam
Im searching for old russian (soviet) pedal car, but its very rare, Im very lucky that I find that horse (i still making comfort soft seat for it)


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## moparman (Sep 18, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

\

starting test drives to chech frame hardness
need to 
- do back feberglass fenders
- build loveseat for son & soundbox
- make paint job
- buy XXL moon hadle bar, cuz this one taken fron dyno cruiser is short, longer on [email protected] will be better


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

get this for son


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

some updates
steering wheel -1st step








face








back








body without lacquer + polish


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Talib (MYAS)_@Jan 2 2011, 03:54 PM~19483411
> *some updates
> steering wheel -1st step
> 
> ...



I like this :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good job now makes me want one too :wow:


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

HEBA means NEVA (in cyrillic letters) - it's river in StPeterburg (old capital or Russia (19century))
cuz this pedal car made in Spb (St.Peterburg)


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

looks cool


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

01-05-11 body of car was missed from the common room on the floor (we live in apartment multistore building) after last layer of varnish
Today - Thief was found (it was a neighbor - a former policeman)

Now pedal car has a name: "STOLEN ICE" or "STOLEN DIAMOND", has not yet selected the final


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow that's low
:nono: :twak: 
but it's a good thing you got it back :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Talib (MYAS)_@Jan 2 2011, 04:54 PM~19483411
> *some updates
> steering wheel -1st step
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAMM,FOR THE RESORSES THAT YOU HAVE,YOU'VE DONE SUM BADASS WORK HOMIE :thumbsup: 
I'VE DONE I SO FAR,IT WAS FOR MY GODSON....
















AS IN THE PIC YOU HAVE, THE WINDOW FRAME WAS MADE OUT OF BRAKE TUBING,AS TOO RESEMBLE TH ACTUAL WINDOW
























GAVE IT TO HIM ON HIS B-DAY......BUT AS MENTIONED BEFORE,I REALLY DO GIVE YOU MAJOR PROPS FOR YOU WORKMANSHIP WITH WHAT LITTLE YOU HAVE TO WORK WITH OVER THIER :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Talib (MYAS)_@Jul 6 2010, 07:13 AM~17971327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND AS FOR YOUR TRIKE,CANDY PAINT JOB,SUM LEAF'IN,AND SOUNDS,AND UPLOSTRY,SHIT,YOURS COULD MITE AS WELL COMPETE OVER HERE IN THE STATES,IT LOOKS FUKEN TIGHT,THIS IS WHAT I DID FOR MY SONS,IT HAS BEEN PASSED FROM THE OLDEST TO THE YOUNGEST RITE NOW(4 BOYS AND 1 GIRL)...
















:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Talib (MYAS)_@Jul 6 2010, 06:13 AM~17971327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Talib (MYAS)_@Jul 6 2010, 05:13 PM~17971327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Trike with 26" will be street, I mean ridable
I couldn't work on it cuz my workshop (garage) hasn't got heating, and we got -35F outdoor
may be in spring I weid back or clue in figerglass at home


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

NOW THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT,THEY BE BUILT TO BE RIDDEN!MY DAUGHTER RIDING THE GANGSTA BEFORE WE TORE IT APART....







:thumbsup:


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

Cali weather is different than in my Archangel
you can cuise all year, we only 3 summer months

Lowrider bikes not so popular in bicycle culture, I mean custom works, like chopper bikes

and all BC take a look and copy MC in patched vest and other aspects
(like in Europe)


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

some updates


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

the pedal car is bad ass

is that airbrushed on?


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

slo said:


> the pedal car is bad ass
> 
> is that airbrushed on?


yeah my homie - graffiti painter airbrush it


////////////
And this is new shit making in 1 day from water pipes for fun
































break lever goes to lift from office chair
& frame breaks down when push it sparking road
& use shovel instead a saddle

video comming soon


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DAMM.DIDN'T SEE IT AT 1ST,BUT YOU GOT THE SHOCK FROM A SEAT TO LOWER AT PRESSIN THE GRIP,AND NOTICED THE SCRAPIN PAD ON THE LOWER PART,SERIOULY HOMIE,YOU ALL HAVE SUM MAD SKILLS FOR WHAT YOU GOTS TO WORK WITH:thumbsup::worship::yes::nicoderm:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

stuff is great


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

now we got white nights, and we couldn't rec good video


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

new bikes


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

man that one is bad ass color combo and the square tube design are great on both of them

if you get a chance later to get a close up picture of the frame bars connection.


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

Slo, more photos from instagram - prapaganda
Or #VandalCyclez


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

New one - "House of Pain"


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Talib (MYAS) said:


> Slo, more photos from instagram - prapaganda
> Or #VandalCyclez


tight, ill check it.


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

New frame comin, for e-motor on 24x4 wheels


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

winter - nthng to do


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

winter - nthng to do


----------

